# Raptors @ Mavericks, Feb. 25th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="3" cellspacing="10" bgcolor="gainsboro"><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*​*</td> <td colspan="3">*February 25th, 2006
Dallas, TX
American Airlines Center
1:00PM EST
The Score
*​</td><td bgcolor=#0059c2>*​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Toronto Raptors​*</td> <td>*20-34*​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td>*43-11*​</td><td bgcolor=#0059c2>*Dallas Mavericks​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Mike James
Guard
6'2"
188#
Duquesne​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor=#0059c2>*Jason Terry
Guard
6'2"
180#
Arizona​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Morris Peterson
Guard/Forward
6'7"
220#
Michigan State​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor=#0059c2>*Adrian Griffin
Guard/Forward
6'5"
230#
Seton Hall​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Charlie Villanueva
Forward
6'11"
240#
UConn​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor=#0059c2>*Josh Howard
Forward
6'7"
210#
Wake Forest​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Chris Bosh
Forward/Centre
6'10"
235#
Georgia Tech​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor=#0059c2>*Dirk Nowitzki
Forward
7'
245#
Germany​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="indigo">*Antonio Davis
Forward/Centre
6'9"
245#
Texas-El Paso​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor=#0059c2>*DeSagana Diop
Centre
6'11"
280#
Oak Hill Acad. HS​*</td></tr></table>


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

I say the Raptors pull and upset and only lose by 8


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Hopefully this week has given Chris Bosh a chance to rest, finally. The Raptors have been in Dallas for several days preparing for the game so Chris has had time to unwind with his family. He'll play well tomorrow.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

This is going to be a tough game for sure.
I'm hoping for CB4 to have a huge game.. considering his family will be watching.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

A 1:00 PM start on a Saturday? Wierd...

The next two road games are going to be tough for the Raptors. I don't think they will pull off the W in this game but I expect them to play hard and keep the game close.

*Go Raptors*


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

going to be a lonnnnnnng game


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

im confused...seeing as its a 1 PM start for us, and Dallas is 2 hours behind, does that mean the game actually starts at 11 AM, Dallas time? That is weird to me...


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> im confused...seeing as its a 1 PM start for us, and Dallas is 2 hours behind, does that mean the game actually starts at 11 AM, Dallas time? That is weird to me...


Yeah, that's what I thought...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

There's a small chance Howard doesn't play for Dallas.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Mavs Maniac said:


> There's a small chance Howard doesn't play for Dallas.


which is good for toronto... and i guess for me, since T.O. is my team but...

Josh Howard is my favourite player in the league, and i never get to see him play... I really hope he plays tommorow, it may sound weird but whatever. He brings everything to the table that i like in a player.

Go Toronto!!! Go Josh Howard!!!


----------



## TDrake (Jun 8, 2003)

Dallas is only 1 hour ahead of us - Central Time Zone - still, a noon start on Saturday seems weird - I won't be able to watch because a) our cable co. doesn't offer The Score and b) its Saturday afternoon - I've got places to go ...

Anyway, I'm not optimistic about the Raps chances, but here's hoping they play well - Go Raps! :clap:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Let's hope for 48 minutes of effort.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Bosh will have a big game i know it..


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

We Lost..


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

i hope we dont get embarassed tooo much


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Marques Daniels and Josh Howard always play good against the Raps. Diop will probably have 3-4 blocks. Terry and Dirk will do their thing. Mav's win by 12. I hope Hoffa gets to play aswell, he could muscle things out with dampier and diop.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Who-C said:


> Marques Daniels and Josh Howard always play good against the Raps. Diop will probably have 3-4 blocks. Terry and Dirk will do their thing. Mav's win by 12. I hope Hoffa gets to play aswell, he could muscle things out with dampier and diop.


Doesn't look like Howard will be playing. Still likely a loss, unless we can figure out a way to defend the last second (a very long second) play this time.

- Chris Bosh and Nowitzki will both have huge games against each other becuase neither has the defence to slow down the other.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Im just hoping eva to have a great game alongside Bosh. I hope Haffa gets to play too


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Im just hoping eva to have a great game alongside Bosh. I hope Haffa gets to play too


Is Hoffa back from injury?


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

A good test for the Raptors .... requiring 100% effective offense ... and 110% defensive effort. Let's see if they've got it in them to make it a close game regardless of the final score.

Will Sam use a short rotation or will he use his entire bench against Dallas ??


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Team Mao said:


> Is Hoffa back from injury?




I thought he was, I thought I saw his name back in the active list.



maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Loren Woods with 2 sick blocks.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raps up by 9 with 3:33 left in the 1st Quarter.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

24-15 Raptors. timeout


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

End of the first 32-22 Toronto Raptors!
Great Quarter played by the raps.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

James has 9, followed by Bosh and Villanueva with 8 each. Dirk is in early foul trouble. Raps shot 53% in 1st quarter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Raps are doing a great job. Jose made a nice heads up play at the end. Mavs are sleeping here.

7 straight Raptors points to start the 2nd


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Timeout Mavs
Raptors are on a roll.
39-23 Raps.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

39-23 Raptors. TIMEOUT MAVERICKS.

I don't know guys, I think the Raps can get the W today.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

uh-oh, jason terry transition 3. nine point lead and a good timeout by the raps


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Timeout Raps.
Now the Mavs are heating up.
45-36 Raptors


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Jason Terry is down on the floor and Joey G drains the 3 ball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lol. Avery T'ed up. Jason Terry tries to pump the crowd up, going after the raps.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Joey Graham clotheslined him pretty hard. by accident of course on a handoff to Mike James.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

damn when i come to say my piece on here i miss so much, great couple blocks by loren. we can get the W with my boy j-howard missing the game... which i HATE, but it's okay if we get the win.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Haha, who's Terry going after for?..


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Jason Terry got banged up. And gets back up. What's up with Jason Terry?

Joey-G for three.

Both Avery Johnson and Jason Terry are T'd up.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Whaa?.. Mike James with a Tech now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow technical on Mike James. (talking with Terry) goodness.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

What the frigg is going on the court right now?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

and another t (this time on Mitchell.)


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Mitchell with a Tech now... ..


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Mike James and Sam Mitchell are also T'd up.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

This has been an entertaining game so far.

Chris Bosh makes his free-throws.

52-39 Raptors with 5:30 left in the 2nd Quarter.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Charlie V Drains the 3


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

BAM! Charlie-V for three. He has 16 points.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Mike James also drains the 3 ball


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

another Mike James three.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

MIKE JAMES!!!!!! 
Back-to-back trays for Mike James.
61-43 Raptors.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Whoaa Mike James with another 3 Ball!!
James now with 17pts.

Timeout Mavericks.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Griffin with a tech.
James misses the free throw.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow, Joey-G just got rejected.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh my BOSH!

Makes his jumper and gets fouled. AND ONE!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Chris Bosh with an And1!!..
Nice..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

64-45 Raptors.
Dirk gets fouled and will be shooting 2.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Calderon checks in for Joey Graham.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Mike James with another three.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

lol, Mike James drains the 3 ball.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

End of the first half
67-51 Raptors

Very exciting half played by the raptors.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Raptors are shooting well with 54%
Hope they will continue doing that in the second half.


----------



## yucatan (Dec 4, 2004)

Is Jason Terry bipolar or something? Seriously, WTF was that on Graham.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

LOL at Jason Terry. He didn't even know where he was when he got up, and tried attacking the Raptors bench. It was obviously unintentional by Graham. I love how he came up to Joey after and started mouthing off, even though Joey G is twice his size. Villaneuva was in the back just laughing it up.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It goes without saying, that was a very good 1st half. I love how this team responded after those technical fouls, especially Mike James. He was schooling everyone out there. 

Unfortunately I'm anticipating a letdown in the 2nd half. If the Raptors are going to win this game, they are going to have to keep taking the ball to the bucket, instead of falling in love with the jump shots.
And my god, Dallas has gotten some easy offensive rebounds. Luckily they haven't capitilized too much on those. That's another thing the Raptors are going to have to limit in the 2nd half.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

MoPete with back to back 3balls!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Mo Pete with back-to-back threes courtesy of Mike James.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

im gotta give Juzt_sick some madd props...he is gonna make this tread to 10X platinum byhimself, we havent had one of those in a long tme...anyhow...im gonna go write my exam now..yes i have an exam on saturday....thank you very much York University


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Omg Chris Bosh....that Was Fierce


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

OH!! CHRIS BOSH!!
Christopher Bosh....What a dunk!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH
CHRIS BOSH with a Massive Dunk!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Charlie V with another 3. 11 3's this game.


----------



## PersianPlaya18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Sick Wicked And Nasty Dunk By Cb4!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mike James with a three. absolutely killing the mavs.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Stackhouse gets fouled
86-64 Raptors


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

The Raps are an offensive machine!


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Whoa, I didn't even know the Raps were playin today, i thought they were playin tomo, it's rare for them to play on saturday, now they're up by 20


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Stackhouse draws the foul.
Raps with a 20 point lead.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Loren Woods 4 blocks in 7 mins


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

End of the 3rd Quarter 
It's 91-74 Raptors.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Chris Bosh with a J and quiets the crowd


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bosh has been steadying the Raptors in the second half.The Mavs will make a run but Bosh is keeping you guys up.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

MoPete draws the Foul.
95-81 Raptors.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

MoPete jacks up the 3ball and Drains it.!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

TimeOut
98-84 Raptors.
We gotta gets those rebounds.
Mavs have 17 off. Boards...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

MoPete makes it...
Dirk gets fouled and will go to the line


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

103-98 lead has shrunk.

ball out of bounds off James foot. Mavs ball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

uh oh. Jason Terry another three. lead is 2.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow. Mike James lost if off his foot. Stackhouse layed it in. tied game. I don't believe it.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

crap, james, eva and bosh with 5 fouls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dirk hits the mid-range jumper for the lead. 105-103.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

105 all.
29.9 left on the clock.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

spongy, are you watching the game?


what happened in the 2nd quarter @ 6:12


Mike James, Jason Terry, Avery and Mitchell all had T's. what happened?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Charlie V hit both FT's. 29.9 secs left. Mavs ball. tied 105 all.


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

careless 4th quarter for the raps

but nice steal just made from Charlie
Tie game. raptors have the last ball of regulation


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Charlie V Takes the ball away from Dirk....
tie game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't know what Dirk was thinking. Dirk doubleteamed and Charlie V just straight up jacked the ball from him. sandwiched by Calderon and Villanueva


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> It goes without saying, that was a very good 1st half. I love how this team responded after those technical fouls, especially Mike James. He was schooling everyone out there.
> 
> *Unfortunately I'm anticipating a letdown in the 2nd half. If the Raptors are going to win this game, they are going to have to keep taking the ball to the bucket, instead of falling in love with the jump shots.*
> *And my god, Dallas has gotten some easy offensive rebounds. Luckily they haven't capitilized too much on those. That's another thing the Raptors are going to have to limit in the 2nd half.*



What did I say?
Raptors still got a chance, Charlie V steals the ball. Raptors possession. Tie game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope this doesn't go into OT cuz with 5 fouls on bosh eva and james, I don't see us winning it if it goes OT.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Mike James misses the lay up. It was a good attempt, he had to go for it. We're going to OT.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

time expired. Dirk blocked a Mike James layup. the lane was WIDE open.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I think something happend to Dirk's hand. He rushed right into the locker room.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors have four players with 20 or more points in this game. That hasn't happend for a long, long time.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Let's hope for 48 minutes of effort.



seems it is the old raptors again, always chickening out in the 4th.......


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Unfortunately, I'm not too optimistic about our chances in OT. Dallas has all the momentum, and we have too many people in foul trouble right now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> spongy, are you watching the game?
> 
> 
> what happened in the 2nd quarter @ 6:12
> ...


 This was all from my memory.

handoff from Joey Graham to Mike James. while handing off the ball. Jason Terry get clotheslined by Graham. Mike James passes the ball to Graham for the three while Jason Terry is writhing on the floor. dallas timeout. Avery Johnson gets on the floor and gets called for the technical.

Jason Terry got up and was going after the Raptors team. A couple guys pull him back as he gets T'ed up.

Jason Terry then jaws at Joey Graham. Mike James then gets called for a T for talking. Then Mitchell gets mad and gets called for a T.

(6:12) * [DAL 39-50] Stackhouse Free Throw Technical (4 PTS)*
(6:12) [TOR] Mitchell Foul: Technical ( PF)
(6:12) [DAL] Team Rebound
(6:12) [DAL] Nowitzki Free Throw Technical missed
(6:12) [TOR] James Foul: Technical (1 PF)
(6:12) * [TOR 50-38] James Free Throw Technical (11 PTS)*
(6:12) [DAL] Terry Foul: Technical (2 PF)
(6:12) * [TOR 49-38] James Free Throw Technical (10 PTS)*
(6:12) [DAL] Johnson Foul: Technical ( PF)
(6:12) [DAL] Team Timeout: Short
(6:14) * [TOR 48-38] Graham Jump Shot: Made (3 PTS) Assist: James (2 AST)*


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

105-109 Mavs.
3mins left in the game..


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Well, good thing I didn't get my hopes up, even with the 24 point lead
So I'm not dissapointed by this


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeah... Bosh with the dunk and the foul.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Timeout Mavericks
110-109 Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Stackhouse is getting all types of phantom fouls going his way. He won't go to the line though, it obviously wasn't a shooting foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That was not a smart three by James. Drive the ball because you have Dirk on you OR give it to Bosh because the defenders switched.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Is it just me, or does Bosh take way too many jumpers when the game is on the line like this. He needs to take it to the bucket, and draw the foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow, That was a great pick and pop by Mavericks. The pick Dampier laid on AD was perfect and Dirk of course makes the shot. 

I forgot Antonio was on the team.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bonner three!!!! Sam Mitchell said something to him..and he got the shot.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bonner ties the game with a three. 12 seconds left now.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Matt Bonner!!! 
the red rocket..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mike James drove to the basket and the layup was blocked by Dirk. but Stack got blocked on the other end. 
Mike james dribbled around to Chris Bosh on the perimeter. to Bonner to his right for the quick three.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

bonner on dirk and u no it is a tragedy waiting to happen................


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Oh wow
Aren't I surprised

Who would've thought, Nowtizki at the end


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oooh. cold blooded mid range jumper over Bonner. 1 second left. Mavs lead 115-113.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

The officiating has been atrocious in this game, completely one-sided.

And why was BONNER guarding Dirk?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Dirk nails the jumper. Mavs up by 2 with 1 second left. It's like the Raptors were just content with Dirk getting the ball in that play, and they didn't do much to stop him from getting it in the first place.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Before the play happens: James for the miss


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

another raptor style loss, giving up huge lead in the 4th and lose by a clutch time jumper in the OT, just perfect........


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

nwt said:


> Before the play happens: James for the miss



Peterson/James same thing


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Horrible pass by Calderon. Game over.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Calderon inbounds. tipped by Diop. to MoPete with the heave. way off. Mavs win


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

It's everything we want in a game, no? A display of Raptors domination, an exciting (yet disappointing) ending, and a L. More ping-pong balls.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Man... We had this game set. But blew it in the 4thQ once again.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

junkyarddawgg said:


> It's everything we want in a game, no? A display of Raptors domination, an exciting (yet disappointing) ending, and a L. More ping-pong balls.


No. I think some people fail to realize how demoralizing losses are, especially losses like these.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Unbelievable .... 
How many melt downs have we had like this, this year ??
Just simply Unbeleivable... :brokenhea :naughty: :upset: :upset:


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> No. I think some people fail to realize how demoralizing losses are, especially losses like these.


who knows? maybe raps have gotten used to this sort of loss, after all, they have done it so many times already this season


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Effin' speechless right now. Have to let some steam blow before posting anything else concerning this game.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

kindred said:


> who knows? maybe raps have gotten used to this sort of loss, after all, they have done it so many times already this season


And some people think this is actually a good thing or what they want from the team this season? :raised_ey


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I think I've seen this episode before. Feels like a rerun.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> No. I think some people fail to realize how demoralizing losses are, especially losses like these.


it is, but we have to build on it. i mean it was some bad officiating today in favour of the mavs, but we tried our hardest. u love to see charlie hit 2 HUGE free throws to bring us to a tie, and then make the steal on nowitzki the play right after to give us a chance to win. if charlie didnt foul out, then the raps mightve won this game. we are a very young team and our leader is bosh who is 21 years old and in time, he will help the team find a way to win these types of games.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

aizn said:


> it is, but we have to build on it. i mean it was some bad officiating today in favour of the mavs, but we tried our hardest. u love to see charlie hit 2 HUGE free throws to bring us to a tie, and then make the steal on nowitzki the play right after to give us a chance to win. if charlie didnt foul out, then the raps mightve won this game. we are a very young team and our leader is bosh who is 21 years old and in time, he will help the team find a way to win these types of games.




hey that's true, It never crossed my mind. Our leader is 21 years old!!!


Even Wade and Melo are older right?


I think only Lebron is as old leading a team?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok, so I agreed to do a run-down for this game; here goes...

I think the best moment this afternoon was when Chris hit his second dunk late, blowing past Dirk and putting a two-handed jam down. They switched cameras and went to Freda Bosh, who was jumping up and down in her seat, pointing to Chris, shouting that it was her son. That choaked me up a little. Chris had a fantastic game and I'm really disappointed that we couldn't get the win, just for him.

I think with a game like this, and there's been a handful of them this year, you really get the sense that our team could be something special in the future, and not in the distant future, either. We got huge contributions from our starters and nobody can deny that Bosh is developing rapidly into an upper-echelon player. Every time you think you've seen the best from him he does a little, or a lot more.

Kudos to Charlie Villanueva who also had a nice game. His stroke from outside is getting better again. I wish we had've put him in during the early fourth, when we had our starters sitting and went totally stale with no scoring options on the floor, but he came up big for us later on so I can't really complain about how he's being used.

What I will complain about was the officiating. All of our starters excluding Peterson had ticky-tack calls against them tonight. At the end of the game we were on the verge of having four of our starters foul out. I'd like to know the tally of how the calls went from the mid-third on.

I'd be lying if I said I thought our lead was secure at any point during the game. It wasn't. We repeatedly had chances to put the last nail in the coffin but we'd turn the ball over or allow a string of points from the Mavs, who were never really out of the game. This story has repeated itself so many times over the last three or four years that it's almost better to be neck-and-neck with a team than be up on them. Our team has tremendous difficulty building any momentum when we already have the lead.

The player of the game for Toronto could be any of several players, including Bosh, Villanueva, Peterson, James or Woods. Lots of effort out there today. The goat of the game is Antonio Davis, who has played in the last two or three games exactly the way he played when he wanted out of Toronto the first time--lazy and disinterested. Oh well.

The player of the game for Dallas was Jerry Stackhouse, who kept them in the contest with a huge second-half. Stack hit shots and drew fouls, sparking the Mavs run that put them back into contention, propelling them on top in the fifth frame. The goat of the game for Dallas was Marquis Daniels, who took several awful shots and disrupted their offense.

Finally I thought it was careless of James and Mitchell to pick up techs after the Terry incident. They should've let the problem be the Mavs. They fed the crowd. More discipline will come when we are used to being in tight games with elite teams.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Thank god there are 6 episodes of Simpsons playing back-to-back on various channels after the game. This will definitely calm me down after that 24-point debacle.

Episode 1: Homer has to pay back Marge's sisters for paying off the mortgage.

edit: Classic Quotes


> But Bart, so many of your heroes wear tights. Batman for example and...Magellan.


-Bart's ballet teacher trying to encourage Bart.



> He's graceful, but masculine. So it's okay for me to enjoy this.


-Jimbo Jones as he watched a masked-Bart dance ballet


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Ok, so I agreed to do a run-down for this game; here goes...
> 
> I think the best moment this afternoon was when Chris hit his second dunk late, blowing past Dirk and putting a two-handed jam down. They switched cameras and went to Freda Bosh, who was jumping up and down in her seat, pointing to Chris, shouting that it was her son. That choaked me up a little. Chris had a fantastic game and I'm really disappointed that we couldn't get the win, just for him.
> 
> ...


i was wondering about that too....wut the f*** was up with that early 4th rotation, with eric williams and co.? i no Mike James, Chris bosh and Charlie V had 4 fouls, but at least 1 of them should play thru it.......


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

kindred said:


> who knows? maybe raps have gotten used to this sort of loss, after all, they have done it so many times already this season


Do you think Bosh wants to be on a team that is used to losing? Do you think any free agents will want to be on a team that is used to losing? 

I don't give a **** about how many ping pong balls we have. This franchise is a long ways away from respectability, and we're not going to get there by getting the 7th pick in the draft instead of the 8th.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

you guys should've gotten rid of mike james b4 the trading deadline - mike james isn't a player that is a starter on GOOD teams


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn, I missed the end of the game.

What a disappointing loss for the Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

NJ Grand NJ said:


> you guys should've gotten rid of mike james b4 the trading deadline - mike james isn't a player that is a starter on GOOD teams


It's not that easy. Many teams were reluctant to trade for him because they may lose him to free-agency in the summer. Plus watching almost every Raptors game this season, Mike James has easily been our 2nd best player. Many nights, he's been our best player. I don't know kind of offers we had for him but I'd rather have Mike James on my team than a mid 1st rounder, especially in this year's draft.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

that was fun. i thought chris had one of his better games this season, too bad we came up on the short end. i think our fouls down the stretch really cut us off.

antonio- lol. the guy is just... not the best fit. i'll put it that way. i don't know when he got lazy (read: old) but he seems to play his minutes now with a grin on his face- "what am i doing here"... "what am i doing here". whatever, he caused a nice turnover on dirk today, that was good. 

v had another great game. i wonder where chris and charlie are going to be three years from today- they could potentially be an amazing pair. v's behind chris on the learning curve, true, and chris still has a ways to go himself, but they could be special together.

one play that sticks out to me is on a break in the third, when we had mop and v on the wings, and whoever it was with the ball (i think it was jose, might've been mike). anyway, v looked free for a lob, but the ball carrier just looked him off and gave it to mo who drew a foul, went to the line for two. i was thinking, man, a lob to charlie at that point would've rocked the house and could've sealed the deal (salami and cheese, etc.). i mean, we got two free throws out of it, the end result was the same, but the _way_ we did it was not ideal (imo). we had a chance to smother their spirit (whatever was left of it) but chose somethin' else. could've made a difference, not sure.

peace


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> I don't give a **** about how many ping pong balls we have. This franchise is a long ways away from respectability, and we're not going to get there by getting the 7th pick in the draft instead of the 8th.



But 4th vs 8th might make a huge difference. I'm not there to watch these games and be disappointed by the losses but I'll take the crunch-time experience and the loss quite happily.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Ever notice that MoPete can't seem to score well on jump shots facing the backboard?? He just seems to be a corner-baseline player with no real feel for scoring when in front of the basket .. even his first foul shots us unsteady.

Same with Bonner inside the 3 point circle when he takes a few dribbles in and attempts his jump shot ... absolutely no feel for shorter distance jump shots. If Bonner had a reliable 15' - 20' quick jump shot but he seems stuck behind the circle .... too bad ... !!

Now if James has sunk that layup the Raptors would have won ... but he was badly fouled by Nowitizky riding James's back under the basket as James was in the air .... oh well .... who's next ...??!!!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

wow dirk hes as clutch as Vince :eek8: 

http://www.nba.com/features/nestle/crunch_time_stat.html


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

This game got me more emotional than Titanic


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

****in lame.... the Raptors NEED to win gimmes like this one. Ridiculous.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

i didnt watch the game but i heard about the bad officiating. I remember Phil Jaclson saying that the officials are somewhat scared of Dallas cuz Cuban hired a former official to watch previous games with uncalled plays and sends it to Stern for reviewing.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Turkish Delight!* (at halftime)
> 
> Unfortunately I'm anticipating a letdown in the 2nd half.


nice call!

Dallas is a just a much better team and it showed in the 4th where Sam Mitchell and the Raps were handled, allowing 31 points while only scoring 14 points. Toronto is now *2-22* this season against teams with records of .500 or better.

.............1.. 2.. 3.. 4...OT... T 
Toronto..32. 35. 24 14. 8.....113 
Dallas.... 22. 29. 23 31.10.....115 

the loss isn't as bad IMO as the fact that it was yet another OT loss, I don't think we have even won an OT game this year



> Originally posted by *Speedythief !*
> 
> I think I've seen this episode before. Feels like a rerun.


-Nov.28, 2005.
*Nowitzki leads Mavs to late rally over Raptors*
"Nowitzki scored 13 of his 29 points in final quarter and Terry hit a running layup at the buzzer to lead the Mavericks to a 93-91 victory over the Toronto Raptors on Monday night.

Nowitzki hit two 3-pointers in the final two minutes. His first came with 1:42 left to cut Toronto's lead to 89-86. After the Raptors turned it over, Nowitzki hit another to tie the score at 89 with 53.6 seconds left as *Dallas closed out the game on a 10-2 run*."

-Feb.25, 2006.
Nowitzki's 22-footer with 51.7 seconds left in regulation *capped a 12-0 run * and gave Dallas its first lead, 105-103

deja-frikin-vu! :no:


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> It's not that easy. Many teams were reluctant to trade for him because they may lose him to free-agency in the summer. Plus watching almost every Raptors game this season, Mike James has easily been our 2nd best player. Many nights, he's been our best player. I don't know kind of offers we had for him but I'd rather have Mike James on my team than a mid 1st rounder, especially in this year's draft.


I know what you're talking about, I've seen a bunch of Rap games cause of Charlie V. But if you guys want to become championship contenders(not this year in the future), I think getting rid of Mike James now or this offseason is important. Bosh should've taken that last shot that Dirk blocked. Mike James is a selfish scorer and overrated as a defender. He's a nice guy that can lead a mediocre team, but a 'great' team? Not Mike James.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

I didn't know keeping Mike James was the reason why this team still struggles to rebound the ball nor play good, all-around defence. Damn you Mike James, damn you for letting the Mavs grab those 18 offensive rebounds as well as psyching out Matt Bonner on that last possession due to negative presence you bring on the court.

Thanks to his selfishness, this team could be the number one scoring team instead of being the sixth best. It just irks me how not only he stalls this team defensively, but offensively as well. It was probably his fault that Bosh was stripped 3 possessions in a row during the end of regulation.

I'm glad someone showed the truth. It's all Mike James.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

^ 
I'm sorry I forgot Mike James is an all-nba point guard. Shutting down the opponents best player, scoring 30 a game and getting everyone involved. I forgot he's led multiple teams to championships and he hasn't been traded everywhere he's gone. 

...

I didn't say this loss was only Mike James fault(even tho some of the blame is on him). I'm talking about the FUTURE. If you think this could be a really good team with Mike James starting... you should look at the PG's of the REALLY good teams.

BTW Bosh didn't get stripped at the end of regulation but since you love MJ so much...

MJ stats from 3:00 left in regulation and OT:
1/6 FG 2 TO 0 A

^ Luckily Mike was in the game, or you guys might've lost... wait


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

A look at the top 3 teams of the NBA:

Detroit
Billups - not a pass-first PG. 

Dallas
Jason Terry - not a pass-first PG.

San Antonio
Tony Parker - not a pass-first PG.

Hmm, seems like the top 3 teams of the NBA (in fact, when was the last time an NBA champion won with a pass-first PG?) doesn't start a pass-first PG. What do these 3 teams have in common though is that they are deep and they are talented. 

Anyone who thinks Mike James is here to lead us to a championship is just plain wrong. However, can he be part of a championship team? Yes, sans Detroit 2 years. Can he be part of an above mediocre team? Yes, sans Houston sans last year. Can he carry a team on his back? No, but no one is expecting him to be nor will he get paid this offseason as if he can. He may have been traded in the past two years but that doesn't escape the fact that he has contributed to success on those same teams that traded him away.

(It's also funny to note how many times Billups has been moved before landing in Detroit but that's another story...)

As of right now, he is being forced to become the second option of a team currently playing 3 rookies and 3 2nd year guys on the regular rotation as well as severely lacking bench production. If you put the starting point guard of the league's top 3 teams, I will guarantee you they will not be doing much better than what Mike James is right now.



NJ Grand NJ said:


> BTW Bosh didn't get stripped at the end of regulation


Oh no? Watch the last two minutes of regulation and focus on Bosh.



NJ Grand NJ said:


> MJ stats from 3:00 left in regulation and OT:
> 1/6 FG 2 TO 0 A
> 
> ^ Luckily Mike was in the game, or you guys might've lost... wait


Yup, that's why the Raptors lost, because of that poor clutch performance. Let's just forget about the 18 offensive rebounds or the grandulous lineup of Calderon/Mo Pete/EWill/Bonner/Woods Sam had out when the Mavs started their run in the 4th quarter.

(And no, I'm not in love with Mike James. Just protesting to those who think he's holding this team back.)


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

trick said:


> A look at the top 3 teams of the NBA:
> 
> Detroit
> Billups - not a pass-first PG.
> ...


I wasn't even talking about a pass first PG. I'm talking about an unselfish PG(and except for Terry, none of those guys are even close to selfish. Billups is a complete PG and the offense in SAS basically runs through TD.)




trick said:


> Anyone who thinks Mike James is here to lead us to a championship is just plain wrong. However, can he be part of a championship team? Yes, sans Detroit 2 years. Can he be part of an above mediocre team? Yes, sans Houston sans last year. Can he carry a team on his back? No, but no one is expecting him to be nor will he get paid this offseason as if he can. He may have been traded in the past two years but that doesn't escape the fact that he has contributed to success on those same teams that traded him away.


He was coming off the bench on both of those teams and I believe he got traded before Detriot actually won. There's a big difference if he's on the bench.

I never said Mike James was COMPLETELY at fault for this game, honestly I don't even care about this game. Whatever, if you think Mike James is a guy that would help the team get to championship calibur level, then thats you. Watching him play(maybe I've been watching Kidd too much), I don't think he can be a starter on a really good team.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone that thinks we can win w/o mike james is dumb....does anyone actually think we will have as many wins as we have now w/o mike james? dont blame him for chucking and using up the clock.....its Sam mitchell u should be blaming...the team comes out of many timeouts and runs plays that end up with expiring shot clocks and chucking 3s. Mike James is not the one that sets up these plays.....SAM MITCHELL IS.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

NJ Grand NJ said:


> I wasn't even talking about a pass first PG. I'm talking about an unselfish PG(and except for Terry, none of those guys are even close to selfish. Billups is a complete PG and the offense in SAS basically runs through TD.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jason Terry is selfish? You are funny.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

t1no said:


> Jason Terry is selfish? You are funny.


I agree....JasoN Terry Ain't selfish....but u gotta admit, he is a complete moron


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Mike James is a good fit for us because we knew he was a good backup point guard and now we know he's at least capable of playing well as a starter.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Trick !*
> 
> Damn you Mike James, damn you for letting the Mavs grab those 18 offensive rebounds as well as psyching out Matt Bonner on that last possession due to negative presence you bring on the court.


yah, Matt Bonner on Dirk at the end had nothing to do with it, all Mike James, he needs to box out more and get those rebounds!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TRON said:


> yah, Matt Bonner on Dirk at the end had nothing to do with it, all Mike James, he needs to box out more and get those rebounds!


Bonner was right up on him. I don't know what we expect him to do--block Dirk's shot at release?

That was a superstar play.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

Bonner played great D on Dirk...but wouldn't u think if we put someone with long arms (eg. Bosh) on Dirk then he probably wouldn't have shot the ball so easily?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

MangoMangoMango said:


> Bonner played great D on Dirk...but wouldn't u think if we put someone with long arms (eg. Bosh) on Dirk then he probably wouldn't have shot the ball so easily?


Bosh had 5 fouls though. Dirk misses that shot and we go to double-OT. Can we win another OT without Bosh? Charlie had already fouled out. Nobody else is fast enough to keep up with Dirk, or tall enough to challenge his release.

It's one of those deals where even if Matt had royally messed up--as he had once or twice on rotations that led to three-pointers for the Mavs--it was our team that allowed the Mavs to double-up on us in the fourth quarter. Sure there was a deciding play at the end but that whole fourth quarter was a disaster.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

MangoMangoMango said:


> I agree....JasoN Terry Ain't selfish....but u gotta admit, he is a complete moron


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh shouldn't be complaining about not getting touches when the game is on the line. He just stands out there 18 feet out, and hopes to get the ball. For what? So he can take a jumpshot with a hand in his face? No thanks, I'd much rather have Mike James or Mo Pete drive to the bucket. If Bosh wants to get the ball more often he's going to have to be more aggressive in those situations. He needs to force his way inside, take it hard to the rim, and either make the bucket or get fouled and go to the line. No more of these waiting around and taking long jumpshots, anyone on our team can do that.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Bosh shouldn't be complaining about not getting touches when the game is on the line. He just stands out there 18 feet out, and hopes to get the ball. For what? So he can take a jumpshot with a hand in his face? No thanks, I'd much rather have Mike James or Mo Pete drive to the bucket. If Bosh wants to get the ball more often he's going to have to be more aggressive in those situations. He needs to force his way inside, take it hard to the rim, and either make the bucket or get fouled and go to the line. No more of these waiting around and taking long jumpshots, anyone on our team can do that.


 I definitely agree. I find it hard to believe that he wouldn't get touches if he had solid position in the post, or at the very least he'd be able to put back a missed shot by James or Peterson with an offensive rebound. Dude just needs to get inside more in late game situations, draw some contact and get to the line, because that's where he can hurt teams the most.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i was at the game and planned on doing a long synopsis on my thoughts. blowing the lead and losing the game detracted me from my original intentions.

bad coaching lost us the game. bonner was the last player that should have been covering dirk.

end of story.

PS - Hoffa was shooting 3's in warmup. what a stupid stupid person.


----------

